# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwangerschapsvraag

## Twijfelende

*hey ik had een vraagje over zwangerschap kan je na een week al dikker worden en dat je vaak naar de wc moet? of is dat alleen mr stress ?*

----------


## snipper

Hmm... Volgens mij kun je door de hormonen wel vaker naar de wc moeten, maar dikker worden na een week... Volgens mij niet. Hoeft ook niet perse stress te zijn, kan ook wishful thinking zijn (of juist niet wishful, dat weet ik niet). 
Weet je zeker dat je zwanger bent of denk je dat je het bent?

Groetjes

----------

